# What did you do this weekend??????



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok lets see what you did over the weekend.
I had lots of bonkers on my poly pens. I am having a problem but not sure how to fix it. I did turn a small platter today out of china berry and Barb has taken it away from me before I even got the bottom finished. I will take a picture of it if I can get it away from her long enough.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Not much, split a few pieces of cedar saturday do I gave up. Let my daughter turn her first pen.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Ground out a few more 'Gaudy Gaucho' acrylics..Once I learned to quit rushing them, they started coming out OK..Got in some nice burl blanks for next week.. 

BTW..picked up a couple of dyed laminated wooden blanks at The Rock.. Baaadd Deal..Cheap but blowouts were plentiful..Steer clear of these...

Lessee them bowls, Bobby. Seriously thinking about a chuck and expanding my horizons..LOL


Whoops!!! you snuck the pix in while I was typing...Beautiful work, Robert..You made up my mind...Gonna get that chuck...and prolly be calling Mr Bill to show me how to keep from killing myself..


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I had made a pretty nice bowl, best one I had made so far, I was actually taking it outside and I was going to put it in the sun so I could take some pictures to post for ya'll....then I dropped the dang thing on the concrete and it broke!

Yesterday I bought some clear acrylic casting resin to play with...that did not work out either!

Just not my weekend!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Fishing Saturday. Recovered up Sunday.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

went to Lake Somerville this w/e, so no turning for me.

but I did pick some downed cedar while I was there...does that count?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I've been busy making two Adirondack Chairs. There is more work/wood in these than I thought! jim


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yer makin fancy adirondacks. the "plain" ones are easy to make.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> I've been busy making two Adirondack Chairs. There is more work/wood in these than I thought! jim


But they are so nice to sit in..well worth the time


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

No time for woodturning this weekend. Had to go to Rockport and catch Redfish.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=117072

We will be going to the woodturning retreat in Conroe weekend of May 12th. Can't wait for that.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Bubbaette said:


> We will be going to the woodturning retreat in Conroe weekend of May 12th. Can't wait for that.


Is that the Gulf Coast Turners get together at Mont Co Fairgrounds? I'm thinking about hitting that one myself.

Jeff


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> I've been busy making two Adirondack Chairs. There is more work/wood in these than I thought! jim


I know that's right! I bought some plans for chairs like that and all the lumber, started cutting lumber and I said MAN!, this is a lot of work...so I put it all away!

After I got started cutting the lumber in the sizes the plans had listed I thought "This chair is going to weigh 100 pounds or more" For example...the arms in the plans call for 2 x 6's!!! When I get some more time I will look more closely at the plans and down size the lumber.

Jim, if you would like to use the plans I have you are more than welcome, the plans are for adjustable back chairs


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

I wished I could have turned this weekend, Doc had me on some meds that well, lets just say it would be safer to not play with power tools.:spineyes: 
I did manage to epoxy coat a few finished lures and Shannon tied up some feathers for some dorado trollers I turned but that was about it.
I'll post a pic of the trollers later, they came out really nice and will be going to La Paz next summer with me in search of dorado and tuna.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Terry - the adirondack fish chairs I made are all out of 1x6 treated pine.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Where are you guys staying in Rockport? We moved our travel trailer to a permanent site up the road at Lamar. The chairs are for the new deck at the trailer. It's about 2 blocks from Goose Island. How was the fishing????? jim



Bubbaette said:


> No time for woodturning this weekend. Had to go to Rockport and catch Redfish.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=117072
> 
> We will be going to the woodturning retreat in Conroe weekend of May 12th. Can't wait for that.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

My partner has a trailer at Palm Harbor and we stayed there until the husbands came down and then I got a hotel room at the Hampton (very nice hotel). Fishing was very slow all 3 days. We just got lucky the day of the tournament and grinded it out. We caught about 6 slot reds that day and kept the 2 largest for the tournament. They were later released after weigh-in.


----------

